# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  مشکل در رسم دیاگرام در sql

## elahe software

من میخوام برای دیتابیس دیاگرام رسم کنم و لی پیغام زیر رو میده. باید چی کار کنم؟

Database diagram support objects cannot be installed because this database does not have a valid owner.  To continue, first use the Files page of the Database Properties dialog box or the ALTER AUTHORIZATION statement to set the database owner to a valid login, then add the database diagram support objects

----------


## elahe software

من خودم تونستم مشکلم حل کنم. راهش میذارم تا اگه کس دیگه ای به این مشکل بر خورد ازش استفاده کنه.
باید تو اون دیتابیس از کوئری زیر اجرا بگیره، فقط در کوئری زیر به جای DataBaseName نام دیتابیس مورد نظر رو باید بذاره.

  
ALTER AUTHORIZATION ON DATABASE::DataBaseName TO sa
GO

----------


## niegrua

سلام. من هم همین مشکل رو پیدا کردم. من میخوام Relationship بین چند تا table ایجاد کنم، از طریق new diagram که این اررور رو میده. راه حل شما رو نمی دونم چطور باید اجرا کنم ! ممکنه منو راهنمایی کنید ؟ سپاس فراوان






> من خودم تونستم مشکلم حل کنم. راهش میذارم تا اگه کس دیگه ای به این مشکل بر خورد ازش استفاده کنه.
> باید تو اون دیتابیس از کوئری زیر اجرا بگیره، فقط در کوئری زیر به جای DataBaseName نام دیتابیس مورد نظر رو باید بذاره.
> 
>   
> ALTER AUTHORIZATION ON DATABASE::DataBaseName TO sa
> GO

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
در یک new query
البته راه دیگه ای هم داره. روی دیتابیستون راست کلیک کنید و properties بگیرید.
در گزینه ی Files می تونید Owner رو ست کنید.
اون رو به sa تغییر بدید.

----------


## niegrua

عالی بود. این یکی راهتون بی دردسر بود ! اما من چندین user درست کردم برای قسمت های مختلف ! 
یوزری که باهاش به دیتابیس وصل میشم Gabriel's 8 هست ! و همچنین SA رو هم در لیست می بینم. تفاوت این 2 یوزرم چی هستن باهم؟

----------


## یوسف زالی

تفاوتش رو شما هنگام ساختن می گید.
یوزر sa در حقیقت system admin هست و تمام دسترسی ها رو داره.

----------


## elahe software

> سلام. من هم همین مشکل رو پیدا کردم. من میخوام Relationship بین چند تا table ایجاد کنم، از طریق new diagram که این اررور رو میده. راه حل شما رو نمی دونم چطور باید اجرا کنم ! ممکنه منو راهنمایی کنید ؟ سپاس فراوان


اول دیتا بیس مورد نظرت رو انتخاب کن و بعدش new query رو بزن. بعد اون کد کپی کن تو صفحه و فقط به جای DataBaseName  نام دیتابیس مورد نظر رو باید بذاری. بعدش هم اجرا بگیر.

----------

